# Palpitations with GERD???



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm new to the board and this is my second post today. I'm thinking of all sorts of things to ask now that I've found this wonderful board! I am awaiting an appt. with a gastro dr., have lots of acid reflux and am pretty sure I have GERD or a hiatal hernia. Does anyone out there have heart palpitations that they think is related to their GERD? I have had a few bouts with palps, along with chest pressure, even went to the ER thinking 'heart attack' but checked out fine there and at the cardiologist, but I keep thinking that some really bad acid reflux set them off initially. Just curious if others have noticed a connection. BTW, I'm a 50-yr-old female and according to my cardio, mine could also be due to menopause- a whole 'nother subject!


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Bluewillow,Yes sometimes heart palipitations goes along with GERD. (I don't know why). ALso I will be 47in Feb. and I heard the same thing about pre-menopause and heart palps. I had mine checked out and they were nothing. Good Luck! You founda great board here!


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, same here, had them during menopause, and still have at times with Gerd/Barretts. I'm 47 also, and on hormone therapy.


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you so much, Cindybell and Cvoor! It sure helps hearing that from others... thanks for sharing your experience and for making me feel better!


----------



## 22331 (Jan 2, 2007)

HI, I AM 30 AND HAVE HAD ISSUES WITH GERD, DUE TO A SEVERE HIATAL HERNIA AND GET PALPS ALL THE TIME. DO SOME RESEARCH ON THE VAGUS NERVE AND YOU WILL BE SURPRISED ON HOW IT RELATES TO GERD. HOPE THIS HELPS..... YOU ARE'NT GOING CRAZY!


----------

